
RIAA: 20 Million Piracy Takedowns Sent to Google, Still No End in Sight - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-20-million-piracy-takedowns-sent-to-google-still-no-end-in-sight-130522/
======
gizmo686
I still don't see how stopping piracy at the search engine level is supposed
to work.

Assuming that Google can perfectly recognize pirated content, and preemptively
block it, so what? The content is still on the internet, and another index of
it will become popular. Trying to go after the indexes seems like a game of
whack-a-mole you can't win, because it takes relatively little effort for a
new index to pop up and mirror the one that was taken down.

Not to mention the fact that people searching for pirated content could still
find links to these indexes in Google, or links to links, or such, and such
indexes could travel by word of mouth.

It seems like the more effective solution is to go after the source, the
people who upload the content illegally in the first place.

------
eaigner
If I were Google, I'd charge them processing fees...

